
A Mozilla cert expires - gist
https://static.external.zlb.scl3.mozilla.com/
======
bfd
Incorrect. This certificate is valid until 2016/11/22.

The reason you're getting this error is because the hostname in the URL
doesn't match either the CN or the SubjectAltNames in the certificate
(NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID).

~~~
gargravarr
Yeah, the hostname's wrong.

Still bad that Mozilla managed to foul this up.

~~~
gist
Exactly. And see my comment above, it definitely expired.

------
gist
Used on the splash screen on thunderbird email

